# Rockstar benutzt Crack als Patch



## gpanda (13. Mai 2010)

Nach Torrentfreak hat ein ehrlicher Käufer im offiziellenm Steam-Forum eine ungewöhnliche Entdeckung in der ausführbaren Datei von Max Payne 2 gemacht. 

Nachdem er die Datei mit einem HEX-Editor analysiert hatte, fand er das  ASCII Logo der Scene Gruppe My**.

Eine ähnliche Endeckung machte 2008 ein Spieler bei Ubisoft's Rainbow Six: Vegas2. Damals veröffenlichte Ubisoft einen Patch wegen, drei mal dürft ihr raten dem DRM Problem, und es stellte sich heraus das es ein NoCD-Crack von REL***** war.

Den ganzen Artikel könnt ihr auf Torrentfreak nachlesen.

Also da stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Publisher es noch lustig finden bei der Kundenverarsche.


----------



## Rotax (13. Mai 2010)

Hier noch ein guter Artikel in Deutsch dazu (ganz frisch):

gulli.com - news - Steam bietet gecracktes Spiel zum Verkauf an

Schon eine harte Sache...


----------



## butter_milch (13. Mai 2010)

Sehr interessant.

Da der Crack höchstwahrscheinlich auf der Originaldatei von Rockstar aufbaut, gehört er wohl dem Studio. D.h. sie können damit machen was sie wollen.

Ich hätte es nicht anders gemacht. So spart man sich Arbeit und kann den Raubkopierern auch noch eine auswischen. Genial ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon verrückt......

Ich habe gestern den PES Edit Ptach installiert (ein Patch für PES )
Er fungiert auch als Crack , ich habe die Cd nämlich bei nem Freund.
Mich hats positiv überrascht.


----------



## BigBoymann (13. Mai 2010)

Naja, bleibt zu sagen, why not?

Die Datei gehört wie hier schon gesagt dem Studio und wenn der Crack funktioniert bleibt dem Studio eigentlich nichts mehr außer vieleicht einmal mit nem großen Virenscanner drüberzuschauen. Der Rest der Arbeit ist doch schon erledigt. 
Finde es eigentlich gar nicht dumm, aber es wird ja wohl immer häufiger so gemacht, dass die DRM Problematik am Anfang genutzt wird und irgendwann einfach abgeschaltet wird, sonst müssten die Server ja auch ewig laufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2010)

Ich finds jetzt auch nicht wild.
Zeigt doch nur was für talentierte Programmierer diese cracks entwickeln.
Da sollten die Studios doch eher mal drüber nach denken, das es einfach keinen Sinn macht den Kopierschutz immer weiter aufzublasen -.-


----------



## iRaptor (13. Mai 2010)

na das ist doch net so schlimm


----------



## zcei (13. Mai 2010)

Ich finds extremst lustig 

Sparen sich Geld dadurch, der Käufer hat was davon und die Crackersteller haben was die wollten: nen "freies" Spiel.

Alles chillig.

P.S.: die sollten die lieber mal einstellen, die scheinens ja richtig drauf zu haben.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Mai 2010)

Schon lustig, aber mir soll's wurscht sein. Wenn es funktioniert, funktionierts.


----------



## Zsinj (13. Mai 2010)

Na da warte ich schon darauf, bis ein Publisher mal einen solchen Patch mit Viren und Trojanern inklusive veröffentlicht, weil man es vorher nicht mal richtig prüft.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Mai 2010)

Und jetzt werden die Verkaufszahlen zurück gehen

Ist aber O.K., die Spieleentwickler können mit *ihren* Spielen ja machen, was sie wollen, und am Ende sind ja nur sie selber die Verlierer, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Mai 2010)

Ist doch so wie die Bundesregierung die illegale Kundendaten aus der Schweiz kauft und es legalisiert während es für andere verboten ist.

Ihr dürft bei unserem Spiel den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen, das ist illegal und solche Gruppen gehören verboten, außer wir setzen den Crack der Gruppe selbst ein. Dann ist es erlaubt


----------



## tuner-andy (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch alles nicht so schlimm  ^^


----------



## i!!m@tic (13. Mai 2010)

Das Ende vom Lied: Die erwähnte Version wurde entfernt und eine deutlich ältere Version online gestellt. Also hat der User die Popokarte gezogen.


----------



## Jami (13. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich hätte es nicht anders gemacht. So spart man sich Arbeit und kann den Raubkopierern auch noch eine auswischen. Genial ^^


Wieso auswischen? Das bestätigt sie doch eher ?!


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2010)

> In zahlreichen Foren heißt es, dass der Publisher Rockstar Games zu faul gewesen war, den eigenen Kopierschutz des Spiels zu entfernen.



wie geil ist das denn!!
könnte ich aber gut nachvollziehen. 
aber warum wird da jetzt so ein aufstand drum gemacht? das gabs doch schon öfter mal. ich find das ist eher ein grund zum lachen als sich drüber aufzuregen.


----------



## krauthead (13. Mai 2010)

und vorallem wurde mittlerweile ein patch heraus gebracht ohne dem M y t h -Logo


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2010)

krauthead schrieb:


> und vorallem wurde mittlerweile ein patch heraus gebracht ohne dem M y t h -Logo



womit sie sicher gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen der der entsprechenden Gruppe verstoßen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, haben diese nämlich immer die Auflage dabei den Urheber der Datei/Programm zu benennen und erlauben nur in diesem Fall die weitergabe!

Damit würde das Vorgehen wohl unter Urheberrechtsverletzung fallen

Eigentlich sollte die Gruppe ne Klage gegen Rockstar einreichen. 

Sowas zeigt mal wieder die Verlogenheit und Doppelmoral der Industrie! Eigene Produkte schützen und sich über Urheberrechtsverletzungen aufregen wie nochwas, aber selbst schön bei anderen klauen, ist ja auch viel einfacher


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> P.S.: die sollten die lieber mal einstellen, die scheinens ja richtig drauf zu haben.


Die werden sich auch melden. xD


"Hallo, wir sind diejenigen die euer Spiel geknackt und es damit für die Öffentlichkeit kopierbar gemacht haben ..."


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Damit würde das Vorgehen wohl unter Urheberrechtsverletzung fallen


Die Gruppe hätte die exe erst gar nicht verändern dürfen, es ist und bleibt Rockstars Spiel. Peinlich für Rockstar ist die Aktion dennoch.


----------



## Ryokage (13. Mai 2010)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ist doch so wie die Bundesregierung die illegale Kundendaten aus der Schweiz kauft und es legalisiert während es für andere verboten ist.
> 
> Ihr dürft bei unserem Spiel den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen, das ist illegal und solche Gruppen gehören verboten, außer wir setzen den Crack der Gruppe selbst ein. Dann ist es erlaubt




Schlechter Vergleich, denn der zweite Absatz stimmt so mal gar nicht. Du darfst Cracks nicht einsetzen weil du ja eingeschränkte Nutzungsrechte hast und somit das Spiel nicht beliebig verändern darfst.  Der Hersteller hingegen hat an seinem Spiel ja volle Nutzungsrechte und darf damit machen was er will.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es für den Hersteller schon irgendwie Peinlich, das man eine solche Entwicklung nicht selber tätigt und stattdessen heimlich das Werk anderer kopiert. Dann sollten sie wenigstens so ehrlich sein und die Entsprechende Realese Group um Erlaubnis fragen und es gleich öffentlich machen.


----------



## mmayr (13. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe das so, dass geistiges Eigentum der Cracker für kommerzielle Zwecke missbraucht wird. Die exe mag zwar von Rockstar sein, die "Verbesserung" (da sie Rockstar nun auch verwendet, bestätigt, dass es eine Verbesserung ist) gehört aber den Crackern. Somit ist denen etwas zu bezahlen.

Wenn ich ein Musikstück covere, muss ich zwar auch dem Urheber was bezahlen, aber ein großer Teil fließt in meine Kasse.
Nachdem das FBI die Crackergruppe gesprengt hat, war das, was sie erzeugt hat illegal. Illegale "Programmteile" können somit nicht legalisiert werden, damit sie der Publisher verwenden kann.

Drogenring wird gesprengt --> xxx Kilogramm von illegalen Drogen wurden beschlagnahmt --> Das Drogendezernat verkauft sie jedoch legal weiter, damit Geld in die Steuerkassen kommt!

_


Ryokage schrieb:



			Schlechter Vergleich, denn der zweite Absatz stimmt so mal gar nicht. Du darfst Cracks nicht einsetzen weil du ja eingeschränkte Nutzungsrechte hast und somit das Spiel nicht beliebig verändern darfst. Der Hersteller hingegen hat an seinem Spiel ja volle Nutzungsrechte und darf damit machen was er will.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es für den Hersteller schon irgendwie Peinlich, das man eine solche Entwicklung nicht selber tätigt und stattdessen heimlich das Werk anderer kopiert. Dann sollten sie wenigstens so ehrlich sein und die Entsprechende Realese Group um Erlaubnis fragen und es gleich öffentlich machen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
_

Die Nutzungsrechte an ihrem Spiel werden sie schon haben, jedoch NICHT die Nutzungsrechte am Quellcode der Releasegruppe! Somit dürfen sie den auch nicht verwenden!

Das kanns doch echt nicht sein!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2010)

Zu den Streitigkeiten ob R* die cracker beklauen, ja das tun sie zweifelsfrei.

Klaut man einem Dieb, sein Diebesgut, egal ob das zeug einem gehört, macht man sich ebenso strafbar.

Aber es ist unsinnig darüber zu Diskutieren, den die werden nie vor Gericht gehen und sagen, "ey R* hat unseren crack einfach Kopiert."
Dann würden die sich ja selber ins Bein schießen


----------



## Himbeertoni (13. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube allein die Tatsache, dass sie das machen gibt den Hackern ihre Bestätigung 
Lustig fände ich, wenn sich die Hacker in ihrem Crack ein backdoor oder ähnliches installiert hätten, mit dem sie damit das Game beim benutzer lahmlegen könnten. Dann hätte Rockstar echt ein Problem


----------



## The_Final (14. Mai 2010)

mmayr schrieb:


> Nachdem das FBI die Crackergruppe gesprengt hat, war das, was sie erzeugt hat illegal. Illegale "Programmteile" können somit nicht legalisiert werden, damit sie der Publisher verwenden kann.


Die Veränderung des Programmcodes an sich ist nicht illegal, es kommt aber darauf an, wer sie erzeugt.


> Drogenring wird gesprengt --> xxx Kilogramm von illegalen Drogen wurden beschlagnahmt --> Das Drogendezernat verkauft sie jedoch legal weiter, damit Geld in die Steuerkassen kommt!


Du kaufst ein Auto (bist damit Eigentümer, so wie R* Eigentümer des Codes ist) ---> Nachts lackiert dir jemand ohne deine Zustimmung Rennstreifen darauf (Code wird ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers manipuliert) ---> du zeigst die Person wegen Vandalismus an (Cracker werden von FBI verhaftet) ---> wenn du willst, kannst du trotzdem mit den Rennstreifen weiterfahren (R* benutzt den manipulierten Code).


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Das würde aber unter Vandalismus fallen. 

Würde dir derjenige jetzt nen Pikasso draufknallen, unterschreiben und dazu setzen das man es nur behalten darf, wenn der Name erkenntlich bleibt, dann darfstes zwar behalten, aber nicht wenn du meinst den Namen zu entfernen.

Denn die Farbe und vorallem das Kunstwerk an sich sind sein Eigentum, sofern er es nicht abtritt, bzw erst recht wenn er deutlich macht, das er darauf ansprüche anmeldet.

Die Plazierung ist zwar nicht legal und er muss Schadenersatzansprüche gegen sich geltend machen lassen, sogar das Werk zerstören lassen, aber der andere darf es nicht einfach entgegen der Copyrightbestimmungen des Urhebers nutzen.


----------



## butter_milch (14. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Wieso auswischen? Das bestätigt sie doch eher ?!



So kann man das natürlich auch sehen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Zu den Streitigkeiten ob R* die cracker beklauen, ja das tun sie zweifelsfrei.
> 
> Klaut man einem Dieb, sein Diebesgut, egal ob das zeug einem gehört, macht man sich ebenso strafbar.
> 
> ...


Mhhh .... nö, so gesehen "pfuschen" die Cracker am Rockstar-Code herum und bringen ihn in veränderter, "gecrackter" Form in Umlauf. Rockstar dürfte selbst auf die gecrackten Dateien das Anrecht haben weil sie ursprünglicher Urheber sind.

Vergleichbar sind da etliche Urteile aus der Musikindustrie. Auch ein veränderter Song gehört dir nicht nur weil du einen geschützten Ursprungssong modifiziert hast und anders spielst, das Copyright des ursprünglichen Künstlers gilt.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Da ist die Differenzierung ja auch schwer. Wie willste Stimme von Text/Melodie etc. trennen?

Bei nem Quellcode ist das kein Problem. Da gibts neu und alt Fertig. 

Beim Musikstück haste eine nicht trennbare Verschmelzung, womit das Copyright des ursprünglichen Rechteinhabers auf dieses erweitert.

Bei nem Quellcode kannste den Teil rausschneiden und fertig. Da sind die Bestandteile nicht untrennbar miteinander verbunden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie wenigstens so ehrlich sein und die Entsprechende Realese Group um Erlaubnis fragen und es gleich öffentlich machen.




Recht hast du, denn die Cracker waren sicher auch so ehrlich und haben Rockstar vorher um Erlaubniss gebeten  .


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Man sollte aber nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen, sondern an sich selbst die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegen, die man auch auf andere anwendet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen, sondern an sich selbst die gleichen Maßstäbe anlegen, die man auch auf andere anwendet.



Und der Verein steht namentlich im Telefonbuch wie jedes seriöse Unternehmen  ?


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Nein tun se nicht, aber jeder kann auf das was er erschaffen hat ein Copyright anmelden, das auch zu achten ist.

Es gibt so viel private Entwickler die kleine Gimmigs entwickeln für die man nichts zahlen muss, die aber fordern das man ihren Namen im Dokument belässt, sozusagen als Entlohnung.

Willste denen ihre Rechte aberkennen, nur weil se als Unternehmung nicht im Telefonbuch stehen? Ich hoffe doch nicht.

Die eine oder andere Exeldateien die für Haushaltsplanungen zuständig sind hab ich auch erstellt, ok im Geschäft, damit gehörts denen, aber würde das jemand nehmen ohne meine Vermerkte zum Ersteller zu entfernen, dann würd mich das ziemlich ankotzen Zumal mein Bruder auch eine Exeldatei zur WEG-Verwaltung geschrieben hat, die MIT Vermerk auch in der Firma ist, hat er an Sie abgetreten gegen Geld, aber der Urheber muss natürlich drin stehen bleiben.


----------



## mr.hellgate (14. Mai 2010)

Zsinj schrieb:
			
		

> Na da warte ich schon darauf, bis ein Publisher mal einen solchen Patch mit Viren und Trojanern inklusive veröffentlicht, weil man es vorher nicht mal richtig prüft.



Da beide Groups keine P2P sondern "Scene" Groups sind werden sie GARANTIERT nicht verseucht sein! Dies würde extremst gegen deren Rulez verstoßen und da bei denen ja immer um den RUF geht werden sie allein deshalb ihre Cracks nicht verseuchen!

Vielleicht könnte die PCGH sich ja einmal dran setzen beim nächsten Artikel zu DRM's etc. einen ausführlichen Artikel über die Scene zu schreiben. Also was deren Motivation ist, warum es sie gibt, etc.  da viele User wohl überhaupt nichts damit anfangen können.

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Mai 2010)

Finde ich auch verdampt hart das die einfach von Rockstar Games ein Crack in ihr Spiel einbauen. Ob die das wieder ändern werden?


----------



## iGreggy (14. Mai 2010)

Es wird verdammt schlecht wenn Publisher einen Crack benutzen und dieser dann mit irgendeiner Schadsoftware verseucht ist (was bei Cracks vorkommen kann).


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein tun se nicht, aber jeder kann auf das was er erschaffen hat ein Copyright anmelden, das auch zu achten ist.



Und du glaubst ernsthaft das die für den illegal modifizierten Code von Rockstar ein Copyright haben?
Ich wußte gar nicht das sowas geht  .



Skysnake schrieb:


> Willste denen ihre Rechte aberkennen, nur weil se als Unternehmung nicht im Telefonbuch stehen? Ich hoffe doch nicht.



Ich kann hier leider gar kein Recht erkennen welches man aberkennen könnte.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die eine oder andere Exeldateien die für Haushaltsplanungen zuständig sind hab ich auch erstellt, ok im Geschäft, damit gehörts denen, aber würde das jemand nehmen ohne meine Vermerkte zum Ersteller zu entfernen, dann würd mich das ziemlich ankotzen Zumal mein Bruder auch eine Exeldatei zur WEG-Verwaltung geschrieben hat, die MIT Vermerk auch in der Firma ist, hat er an Sie abgetreten gegen Geld, aber der Urheber muss natürlich drin stehen bleiben.



Der Vergleich hinkt aber ein wenig pervers.
Was du mit irgendeiner Umgebung etwas produzierst gehört es dir. Aber nicht wenn du fremde Dinge illelgal manipulierst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte die PCGH sich ja einmal dran setzen beim nächsten Artikel zu DRM's etc. einen ausführlichen Artikel über die Scene zu schreiben. Also was deren Motivation ist, warum es sie gibt, etc.  da viele User wohl überhaupt nichts damit anfangen können.


 
Und am Besten noch mit guten Links, wo man das alles saugen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Na es geht ja garnet um die modifizierte Exe an sich, sondern um die Zeilen Code die sie selbst geschrieben haben. Und die haben se halt mit Namen oder Bild kenntlich gemacht, zumal soweit mir bekannt ist, dann auch immer nen Vermerk dabei ist, das diese Kenntlichmachung nicht entfernt werden darf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Na es geht ja garnet um die modifizierte Exe an sich, sondern um die Zeilen Code die sie selbst geschrieben haben. Und die haben se halt mit Namen oder Bild kenntlich gemacht, zumal soweit mir bekannt ist, dann auch immer nen Vermerk dabei ist, das diese Kenntlichmachung nicht entfernt werden darf.



Und das ganze in eine Datei gespeichert welche unter Strafe nicht modifiziert werden darf.
Klingt für mich ähnlich als wollte jemand Rechte an "seinem" Grafitti geltend machen welches er in den Tressor einer Bank gesprüht hat  .


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Ja und? Dann sollen sie sie halt verklagen, weil sie ihre Datei verändert haben, aber auf den neu porgrammierten Code haben Sie keine Ansprüche das ist fakt.


----------



## iceman650 (14. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Es ist schon verrückt......
> 
> Ich habe gestern den PES Edit Ptach installiert (ein Patch für PES )
> Er fungiert auch als Crack , ich habe die Cd nämlich bei nem Freund.
> Mich hats positiv überrascht.



Du weißt aber, dass der Pesedit-Patch nicht von Konami ist? 
Also das war nicht Konamis absicht, dass der Kopierschutz weg ist.^^
Und die Disk ist rein zufällig bei nem Freund oder? 

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja und? Dann sollen sie sie halt verklagen, weil sie ihre Datei verändert haben, aber auf den neu porgrammierten Code haben Sie keine Ansprüche das ist fakt.



Viel lustiger wäre das Gegenteil, wenn das feige Pack sich mal der Öffentlichkeit stellen würde und auch mal mit den rechtlichen Konsequenzen ihres Handelns leben müssten.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Daher werden sie dies wohl auch nicht tun. Denn Dreck haben sie am Stecken, das kann man zweifelsohne zugeben.

Mich stört halt nur massiv, dass die Branche so dermaßen jammert und Leute gängelt, gleichzeitig aber kein Stück besser ist.

Hier gehts alleinig ums Prinziep! Und da sind se halt eigentlich nicht besser als die ganzen pösen Raubkopierer. Über Relationen etc. brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, sondern nur ums Prinziep. Und da hat Rockstar mit der Aktion halt sich und der Branche nen Bärendienst erwiesen,

Wobei es mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht wundert, das sowas gemacht wird. Man muss sich ja nur die täglichen/wöchentlichen Meldungen anschauen wer wen denn jetzt wieder wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen verklagt hat. 

Allgemein müssten mal neue Regelungen her, damit Standarts etc nicht mehr geschützt werden können, bzw nur für geringe Zeiträume wie 2-3 Jahre. Atm wird die gesamte Computerbranche durch das in meinen Augen zu enge Urheberrecht sehr eingebremst. Allgemein sollte nach 2-3 Jahren ne Prüfung in diesen sehr schnelllebigen Branchen erfolgen, ob ein Schutz des geistigen Eigentums noch angemessen ist. Zumal 2-3 Jahre alte Hard/Software meist eh kaum noch nen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil für die Unternehmen bedeutet. 

Von Geschmacksmustern etc sehen wir mal davon ab, da dies langfristig angelegte Sachen sind. 

Heut zu Tage ist es für neue Firmen einfach verdammt schwer ohne irgendwelche Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder Lizenzgebühren auch nur irgendwas zu roduzieren. Seh das alles recht kritisch was die Zukunft angeht, da die Firmen dies als Machtinstrument oft missbrauchen um andere im Markt klein zu halten durch überhöhte Abgaben für Lizenzen.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Mai 2010)

Ist ja lustig  Aber ich finds nicht weiter schlimm weil es mir eh egal ist ob die exe gecrackt ist oder nicht. Hauptsache man muß keine CD's einlegen bei Steam spielen.


----------



## Namaker (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Zumal 2-3 Jahre alte Hard/Software meist eh kaum noch nen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil für die Unternehmen bedeutet.


CSS ist auch heute noch in den Top10 Verkaufscharts


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Dann isses ja auch berechtigt ne Lizenz zu verlängern 

Aber so Späße halt wie irgendwelche Dateiformate is halt scheise. Ich sehs da wie mit Medikamenten. Der Urheber steckt was rein und verdients auch damit gut Geld zu machen, aber nach ner gewissen Frist ist das Patent erloschen und andere Firmen können Generika herstellen, die der Allgemeinheit zu Gute kommen. Ein derartiges System wäre für den Software/Hardware-Markt auch angebracht.


----------



## The_Final (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Würde dir derjenige jetzt nen Pikasso draufknallen, unterschreiben und dazu setzen das man es nur behalten darf, wenn der Name erkenntlich bleibt, dann darfstes zwar behalten, aber nicht wenn du meinst den Namen zu entfernen.
> 
> Denn die Farbe und vorallem das Kunstwerk an sich sind sein Eigentum, sofern er es nicht abtritt, bzw erst recht wenn er deutlich macht, das er darauf ansprüche anmeldet.
> 
> Die Plazierung ist zwar nicht legal und er muss Schadenersatzansprüche gegen sich geltend machen lassen, sogar das Werk zerstören lassen, aber der andere darf es nicht einfach entgegen der Copyrightbestimmungen des Urhebers nutzen.


Bist du dir dessen sicher? Ich kann bei Gelegenheit einen Juristen fragen. Außerdem hat R* doch das Logo der Gruppe und alles Weitere belassen, also war die Verwendung deiner Auffassung nach legal.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Mai 2010)

Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, solange das Spiel ohne Probleme läuft.

Man zahlt ja dafür dass das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, solange das Bild drin war schon, nur haben ses ja inzwischen rausgenommen. 

Wobei, wie man bei uns sagt, es schonen Gschmäckle hat, dass sie von so ner Gruppe was in ihren Patch einbauen  wo se die doch immer so verteufeln.

Die ganze Aktion ist halt irgendwie derbst scheinheilig, und genau darum gehts mir, ums Prinziep halt.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und am Besten noch mit guten Links, wo man das alles saugen kann.


Genau. Das würde bestimmt ordentlich "Klicks" generieren.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Mai 2010)

mann sollte einfach die Cracker bei den Spieleherstellern einstellen.
So ein paar typen von den großen "Crackschmieden" schaffen es bestimmt günstiger und schneller einen halbwegs sicheren Kopierschutz zu erstellen.


----------



## Eiche (15. Mai 2010)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> mann sollte einfach die Cracker bei den Spieleherstellern einstellen.
> So ein paar typen von den großen "Crackschmieden" schaffen es bestimmt günstiger und schneller einen halbwegs sicheren Kopierschutz zu erstellen.


das errinert mich an creativ die den verklagt haben der unter Vista 5.1 an laufen gebracht hatte mit einem treiber hack. erst einige monate später hatt es creativ selbst geschaft


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2010)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> mann sollte einfach die Cracker bei den Spieleherstellern einstellen.
> So ein paar typen von den großen "Crackschmieden" schaffen es bestimmt günstiger und schneller einen halbwegs sicheren Kopierschutz zu erstellen.


Programmcode zu isolieren und zu entfernen ist eine ganz andere Sache als welchen zu schreiben mit dem so etwas nicht möglich ist. 
Man sollte die Fertigkeiten der Cracker nicht überschätzen.


zeffer schrieb:


> das errinert mich an creativ die den verklagt haben der unter Vista 5.1 an laufen gebracht hatte mit einem treiber hack. erst einige monate später hatt es creativ selbst geschaft


Dabei ging es nicht um 5.1 sondern um DolbyDigital. Es war auch nicht das Problem, dass Creative diese Funktion nicht implementieren konnte sondern dass man es mangels Lizenz enfach nicht durfte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man sollte die Fertigkeiten der Cracker nicht überschätzen.


 
Allerdings darf man sie auch nicht unterschätzen, wie Assassins Creed 2 gezeigt hat, das relativ schnell ausgehebel wurde. Die ehrlichen Käufer sind die blöden, weil sie sich mit dem Ubisoft Server rumschlagen müssen und die illegalen Benutzer lachen sich kaputt und spielen so.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings darf man sie auch nicht unterschätzen, wie Assassins Creed 2 gezeigt hat, das relativ schnell ausgehebel wurde. Die ehrlichen Käufer sind die blöden, weil sie sich mit dem Ubisoft Server rumschlagen müssen und die illegalen Benutzer lachen sich kaputt und spielen so.


Nur ist eben die Annahme dass sie "auf der anderen Seite" genau so effektiv wären einfach falsch. Entfernen/Ändern ist immer einfacher als neu schreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Was anderes sage ich ja auch nicht, aber das Beispielt zeigt auch, wie hoffnungslos es letztendlich für die Hersteller ist.
Das perfekt abgeschirmte Spiel ist Utopie, bzw. es würde die ehrlichen Käufer so sehr abschrecken, dass niemand mehr Games kaufen wird.
Bei der Xbox wird doch ebenso gecrackt und kopiert, aber da gibts keine Einschränkungen oder Onlinezwänge. Da schiebt Microsoft nur ab und wann man eine Welle durchs Netz und schaltet alle gecrackten Konsolen ab.
Die User kaufen sich dann wieder eine neue und spielen weiter.
Der große Gewinner ist aber nicht der Spieleentwickler, denn die Games werden weiterhin gezogen/kopiert, sondern Microsoft, die neue Konsolen verkaufen.


----------



## Eiche (15. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dabei ging es nicht um 5.1 sondern um DolbyDigital. Es war auch nicht das Problem, dass Creative diese Funktion nicht implementieren konnte sondern dass man es mangels Lizenz enfach nicht durfte.


XD aso abe das hatt sich ja geändert


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> 
> Da der Crack höchstwahrscheinlich auf der Originaldatei von Rockstar aufbaut, gehört er wohl dem Studio. D.h. sie können damit machen was sie wollen.



Das ist so nicht richtig. 

Auch wenn der Crack programmiert wurde, um eine illegale, DRM-freie Kopie eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werkes anzufertigen, so ist diese Leistung selbst doch das Werk eines anderen. Das heißt, daß die Firma die Erlaubnis des Crackers einholen oder erkaufen, sprich, den Crack lizensieren muß, um ihn legal zu verwenden. 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wenn ein Einbrecher in mein Haus einbricht, gehört mir das Einbruchswerkzeug ja auch nicht, nöch?


----------



## rehacomp (16. Mai 2010)

Die eigentliche Frage dürfte hier doch wohl sein: Ist es legal, ein illegalen Crack als legal zu verkaufen?


----------



## LOGIC (16. Mai 2010)

Sofern er vom Entwickler gemacht ist nicht aber wenn was illegales geklaut wird und dann in sein Produkt einbaut ist es ...Illegal oder legal ?!


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Urheber des Cracks irgendwelche Ansprüche stellen möchte, muss er sich als solcher erst mal zu erkennen geben. Im gleichen Zug wäre das aber ein Zugeständnis an die vorherige Urheberrechtsschädigung, verbunden mit der Inkaufnahme von Schadenersatzansprüchen des Softwareherstellers.

Was aber noch viel schlimmer wiegen würde, ist die Offenbarung der eigenen Person und da schrecken die Cracker nun mal vollständig zurück (ob Feigheit oder Ideal sei mal dahin gestellt).


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

ich tippe dabei eher auf menschenverstand! (obwohl man sowas selbstverständlich nicht macht...)


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2010)

Was mir grad einfällt und noch VIEL lustiger ist, ist das dadurch, das sie nen Crack in ihren Patch gepackt haben, womit ja der Kopierschutz umgangen wird, sie faktisch ihre Urheberrechte/Copyright abtreten.

Erinner mich da grad an nen Fall, da haben vor paar Jahren irgendwelche Künstler oder so in Torrentnetzwerke gecrackte Versionen ihres Werkes reingestellt, und dann den ganzen Leuten die sich das gezogen haben mit Anwälten Abmahnungen/Unterlassungsklagen zugeschickt.

Ging vor nen deutsches Gericht, das dann am Ende alles eingecascht hat und dem Urheber klar gemacht hat, das er durch diese Aktion seine Rechte verwirkt hat  Die Leute die damals noch nicht unterschrieben hatten sind damit Straffrei davon gekommen.  War nen ziemlich Schuss ins Knie die Aktion  

Da stellt man sich doch jetzt die Frage, ob dies nicht auf diesen Fall übertragbar ist, oder gar, falls dies wiederholt vorkommt dann in Zukunft allgemein davon ausgegangen werden kann, das Rockstar kein interesse an seinen Urheberrechten hat (zumindest nach einer Zeitspanne x)


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Mai 2010)

Zunächst einmal. Das Urheberrecht ist nicht übertragbar, nur durch ein Erbe und dafür muss man erstmals sterben.

Nur Nutzungsrechte sind möglich.

Davon abgesehen, ist das von dir genannte Urteil nicht übertragbar, da es an der Handlung seitens R* fehlt die eigene gecrackte Version ins Torrentnetzwerk einzustellen.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2010)

*hust, dafür stellen se den "crack" von sich aus zur Verfügung, ich denk mal auf der eigenen HP, somit noch viel eindeutiger, als es in nen Torrentnetz zu stellen.

Sie ermöglichen ja damit das Spiel ohne CD/DVD zu spielen. Ausleihen und dann ohne spielen ist somit jetzt erlaubt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sie ermöglichen ja damit das Spiel ohne CD/DVD zu spielen.


Richtig.


> Ausleihen und dann ohne spielen ist somit jetzt erlaubt.


Falsch da nicht den Nutzungsbedingungen entsprechend.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sie ermöglichen ja damit das Spiel ohne CD/DVD zu spielen. Ausleihen und dann ohne spielen ist somit jetzt erlaubt.



Ich denke du verwechselst jetzt ein paar Dinge. Ich bezog mich auf urheberrechtlich geschützte Software, die als gecrackte Version auf einschlägigen Seiten zum Download angeboten wird und von jemanden herunter geladen wird, der kein Recht zum Erwerb der Software hat und nie ein Nutzungsrecht in Form einer käuflich erworbenen Lizenz besessen hat (kurz von mir auch Schmarotzer genannt).  

Baut der Urheber in einen Patch eine No-CD-Funktion ein, ist dies gewollt vom Urheber und somit nicht zu beanstanden, egal woher der Programmcode für diese Funktion ihren Ursprung hat. 

Ob das Scheinheilig ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Wohl aber kaum scheinheiliger als einen Urheberrechtsbruch unter dem Deckmantel des Kampfes gegen die bösen Publisher zu begehen und sich noch nicht mal öffentlich die eigene Identität preis zugeben. Das WWW macht es doch zu einfach...


----------

